

Call for Volunteers: CodeLesson Computer Science Education Week - jeffreymcmanus
http://blog.codelesson.com/call-for-volunteers-codelesson-computer-science-education-week/

======
jeffreymcmanus
I'm watching this thread and I can answer any questions you have about how
CSEdWeek works and what volunteering entails.

The time commitment isn't huge and we try our best to make it fun for
everyone.

------
jisaacstone
Hey man I'd love to help except . . . java.

java java java java . . .

(I only know a little java)

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
I know. It sucks, but Java is what schools teach. It's what students need for
college, and it's what the advanced placement exam uses.

My choice would be to use Python, but it's kind of a disservice to high school
kids to teach them anything else at this stage in their learning.

